# Tooled english saddles!



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the second to last one the best!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

interesting. Just so long as the tooling isn't hiding the fact that it's a cheap quality "starter" saddle. Not saying all those are, though the first one gave me that impression. Did not look real close , though.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love the second one, I want the second one!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the middle one too but I wonder if the Carolina Herrera comes with a handbag too?


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Ugh....no thanks.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

mildot said:


> Ugh....no thanks.


Lol, what's wrong with your saddle matching your purse?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That's so pretty, it gives the saddle a little personality. I really like the first and last one. Though I wouldn't have CG tooled on.. some other letters.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I love the second one, I want the second one!


I'm with you, wares! LOVE that second one!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan. When I think of an english saddle, I'm thinking of a nice, smooth, supple leather. No tooling. LoL.


----------

